

Ask HN:what free Mac application to build to learn ObjC - umenline

Hello 
Got my new minimac im ready to learn ObjC (i have 15 years ok c++ experience )  and developing native mac app . 
i will learn via building app . the problem i dont know which app to build ? 
what is missing in MAC desktop world ? 
it will be free and open source 
thanks!
======
oulipo
You could take any small feature app (like for instance servus.io on HN
frontpage ) and try to emulate it

~~~
umenline
thanks but the site is down , what is this app ?

